# secrete spot



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

ok guys.....don't know why I'm doin this, but I'm gonna give you my go to spot for catchin speckled trout, and some big white trout. Just don't clean em out ok.....Clear creek by gulf power, just past all the barges. fan cast till you find em. shouldn't be hard. or go at night when the lights come on and fish in the lights.

good luck. and enjoy. but like I asked, please don't clean em out.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Who hacked your computer? Lol


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Bet that place is crowded this weekend...lol.:thumbup:


----------



## loonarchick (Jan 11, 2013)

There are a lot of fish in there! I sure hope they don't all get caught


----------



## loonarchick (Jan 11, 2013)

Fat spec caught at dusk 1-12-13


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

LOL.....didn't know what to expect with the misspelled title
Almost expected a diagram or something ....LOL


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

loonarchick said:


> Fat spec caught at dusk 1-12-13


Whoa...dude, tell us where she was caught?
Did you weigh or measure?
lure used?
aftershave you use...anything else that might help...lol

Seriously..damn nice trout.
Congrats!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

22.5 inches, 5lbs, caught where i said, aftershave I think was aramis, curl tail glow grub. any thing else?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

oh and i cant spell very good either. but i can fish so it evens out


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Nice trout Bud. I'll be at Escambia tomorrow


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

not giving up my bass spot or crappie spot colby. but good luck. i might see ya out there


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been wanting to hit this spot for a while now....scoped it out on google earth a month or so ago just haven't made it out there..good report save some for me


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

basnbud said:


> 22.5 inches, 5lbs, caught where i said, aftershave I think was aramis, curl tail glow grub. any thing else?


Breaking News **** Stores cannot explain the unusual rush to buy Aramis aftershave...advertisers are stumped!...lol.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## loonarchick (Jan 11, 2013)

If all the anglers start wearing Aramis, I may fish a lot longer and complain a lot less about boaters hanging around us! 
Bud says the fish don't care what I look like (he thinks makeup is a waste of my time), but those same fish may care what y'all smell like. Give it a go!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

loonarchick said:


> If all the anglers start wearing Aramis, I may fish a lot longer and complain a lot less about boaters hanging around us!
> Bud says the fish don't care what I look like (he thinks makeup is a waste of my time), but those same fish may care what y'all smell like. Give it a go!


Lol...what are you saying all us fisherman smell bad...make-up?
Ok, we'll have to draw the line there...although the trout DO have great eyes...Hmmmm...ok, maybe just a little rouge on my cheeks...ha ha..

thanks for the tips..


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

what street is this place off of?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> LOL.....didn't know what to expect with the misspelled title
> Almost expected a diagram or something ....LOL


I was thinkin' the same thing.:whistling:


----------



## loonarchick (Jan 11, 2013)

txfam6 said:


> what street is this place off of?


It is north of the HWY 90 bridge across Escambia. You go up river to the power plant, where all the barges are.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Would one need a "Fresh Water" fishing license to fish there?*
*Or does the Salt Water License prevail?*


----------



## loonarchick (Jan 11, 2013)

From FWC.com, "In general, you need a freshwater license to take freshwater fish and a saltwater license to take saltwater fish, unless one of the exemptions specified on this Web site applies to your situation. Obviously if you are fishing in pure fresh water where no saltwater species live, you need a freshwater license and likewise if you are fishing in the ocean you need a saltwater license.". 
Since the trout are saltwater fish (someone correct me if I'm wrong), a saltwater license will suffice. Just don't let them catch you keeping any freshwater species.


----------



## loonarchick (Jan 11, 2013)

barefoot said:


> Lol...what are you saying all us fisherman smell bad...?


We all do smell bad by the end of the day if we've had a good day! I'm pretty good about washing my hands off after handling fish unless the fish are plentiful enough to practically be jumping in the boat. Then, I'm wiping my hands on my jeans and moving on to the next one! 
But I was more talking about trying to get y'all to smell GOOD. Aramis is long lasting, great smelling stuff


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I want a woman who prefers the smell of fish turd...maybe why I never married. Hell, one of my favorite scents is rotten shrimp/LYs lol, reminds me of the old pickens pier.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

+1 on Yakavelli's comment!:thumbup:


----------



## WIRENUT1 (May 10, 2011)

If that speck is 5 lbs. Ill kiss your ass........nice fish though.


----------

